
Show HN: Tubda – An easy way to play our songs and videos together with friends - daajust
https://tubda.com
======
daajust
My friend and his girlfriend discovered that they unconsciously do listen to
similar songs at bedtime. Oh, how beautiful would it be to help them actually
play the same songs at bedtime, sharing that vibe, that deep emotional state
in real-time, I fantasized.

Months later, I and a friend across the world got bored while on a long video
chat. She decided to play us some songs to keep the vibe. Bummer! We realized
there was no easy way to share such a vibe, that emotional atmosphere. Then I
decided to fix this.

Tubda is not just an app, it's an experience.

Please kindly give it a try with your friends/teammates and tell me how y'all
like it.

~~~
codegladiator
> that they unconsciously do listen

subconsciously ?

~~~
daajust
I think both terms apply.

Unconscious means not awake or lacking awareness.

Subconscious refers to thoughts, actions or brain processes of which a person
is not directly aware.

Subconscious might arguably be more applicable in this context.

However, now they can actually play their songs together in real-time. :)

